# best log splitter



## danp76 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello, I'm looking to purchase a durable log splitter that can handle tough knotty wood. I live in New Hampshire, and split all hardwood for firewood. What size/brands would you recommend?


----------



## XJWoody (Jan 23, 2007)

*A woman who want's exercise.*

I've had great luck with the red-haired, blue-eyed kind...

When unoccupied, these do get a bit daffy, and can be dangerous, so beware...


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 23, 2007)

*timber wolf or Ironoak*

Both timber wolf and iron Oak are very good splitters.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 23, 2007)

A friend and I have split about 17 cords in the last two years with a Huskee. I think it is a 34 ton or something like that. It has worked flawlessly and we have not had anything it would not split. It works vertically or horizontally. If I was in the market, I would give it serious consideration. 

How much wood are you planning to split? 5 cords, 10 cords, 50 cords?


----------



## danp76 (Jan 23, 2007)

I currently only split about 10 cords, but am looking to make some side money, and play around with wood a bit more during the summer months. How good are the home depot units? I would like to purchase one that can split vertically for the big pieces, and horizontally for the smaller ones.


----------



## dingo (Jan 23, 2007)

danp76 said:


> Hello, I'm looking to purchase a durable log splitter that can handle tough knotty wood. I live in New Hampshire, and split all hardwood for firewood. What size/brands would you recommend?



I going to get a few frowns with this one, but I have always wanted a good splitter, but the money always comes up short, besides me being a cheap skate.
I just turn the saw and rip the chunk of wood and then split with a mall, however I do have plans to build a splitter for a three point with a PTO pump. I got the steel and the cylinder, but not a pump yet. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Rydaddy (Jan 23, 2007)

*huskee*

I have the splitter at the bottom of my Sig. Has worked well for me since I have had it (about 4 months) Split everything that I thought it should (for whatever that is worth). Given the research I did, you pretty much get what you pay for. I would have loved one of the name brand models listed earlier in this thread but wasn't willing to spend the money. But on the flipside I wasn't comfortable with the $1000.00 model that I saw at Home Depot. (troy bilt I think?) Which is why I ended up with my Huskee. I talked to more than one person who said to pay the extra for the Honda engine.


----------



## TimberPig (Jan 23, 2007)

You may also want to try in the Firewood and Heating with Wood forum, which is just a little closer to the top of the fsite's main page. It will likely get moved there anyhow.


----------



## danp76 (Jan 23, 2007)

*vertical/horizontal spitters*

I have found that some of the vertical/horizontal splitters seem to have poor accessability in the horizontal mode. It seems that the tires/axle reduce accessability to the splitting bed while positioned in the horizontal mode. Are all of them like this??


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 23, 2007)

I am not an expert, probably have split over 120 cords with splitters, mauls, axes, wedges and chainsaws. 

I would not consider anything that doesn't go vertically, unless it had some sort of hydraulic/rack system. It is a pain when you lift a 300 lb chunk on the splitter beam and 2/3 of it falls off and you have to lift it again and 1/2 of that falls off and, well... you get the idea. The vertical option will keep the wood close to the wedge and fairly easy to manuver back into place.

There is a lot of experience here on AS and tons of reading.


----------



## danp76 (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree I definetely want a splitter that can split in the vertical position for the big pieces. The smaller ones i would rather split horizontally to save my back...is access poor in the horizontal mode on these splitters, do the tires get in the way?


----------



## 046 (Jan 23, 2007)

that depends upon how much $$ you want to spend....

there's already been several threads on this very same topic. you may want to do a search. 

basically stay away from MTD and Harbor freight splitters. 

Huskee/speeco give most bang for the buck. a 22 ton Huskee/speeco splitter ($900) will handle most anything you can throw at it. 

I've got the 35 ton huskee unit for $1,500, could have easily gone with 22 ton unit. 

if you want to spend more $$ ($2,500+) look at iron and oak and several other higher end splitters. Nothern tools gets good reviews too. they are priced a little higher than Huskee, but cheaper than Iron and Oak. 

My $1,500 35 ton huskee, 6in ram, 8x10 beam, 12.5hp equivalent in Husky would cost aprox. $2300. and higher yet for more pro brands. 

the most bang for the buck and still reliable splitter award goes to Huskee/speeco.


----------



## johnha (Jan 24, 2007)

XJWoody said:


> I've had great luck with the red-haired, blue-eyed kind...
> 
> When unoccupied, these do get a bit daffy, and can be dangerous, so beware...



:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: now THAT's funny.

Asking what is the best logsplitter is like asking which saw to buy around here. I would stay away from the big box store stuff with the exception of Huskee.

My Brave 26 ton is Horizontal/Vertical, without the access issues mentioned with some of the horizontals. 

Having a bad back the horizontal/vertical is important to me. Big pieces on the ground can be rolled not lifted when its vertical, stuff in my pickup bed can be rolled right onto the splitter when horizontal.


----------



## 046 (Jan 24, 2007)

there's no problem with access, 35ton huskee. but as already mentioned. lifting 300+ lbs logs could be a problem  

use mine in vertical position 99% of the time. lack of four way is main disadvantage when splitter is mounted on ram. 

been busting up logs 3ft + diameter with no problems. knurly portions simply gets sheared.


----------



## Shipper50 (Jan 24, 2007)

046 said:


> there's no problem with access, 35ton huskee. but as already mentioned. lifting 300+ lbs logs could be a problem
> 
> use mine in vertical position 99% of the time. lack of four way is main disadvantage when splitter is mounted on ram.
> 
> been busting up logs 3ft + diameter with no problems. knurly portions simply gets sheared.




I just bought the 22 ton Huskee with the 6.5 briggs. I got mine at a TSC store where I drove about 50 miles to buy it. The guy there gave me a 10% off coupon good for one item. I saved $99.95 and it came with both kinds of oil. They were really nice also.:biggrinbounce2: 

046,

Did yours come silver? Mine is all red...

Shipper


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a cub cadet badged MTD POS for 5 years without any problems. Split over 200 cords with the thing. It didn't owe me a cent and I even got $500 for it when I sold it. I upgraded to a Timberwolf TW-5 w/ conveyor because I thought I might die waiting for the MTD to run it's 17 second cycle and I was expanding my output this year.

If you do buy from one of the box stores, make sure you get the assembly manual and go through and make sure everything is properly assembled and tight.


----------



## 046 (Jan 24, 2007)

yep... mine came in silver. 

in hindsight the $900, 22 ton huskee/speeco splitter would have done just find for my splitting duties. 

note; comment about MTD splitters is from multiple posts about MTD's giving problems. lately there's been several posters commenting their MTD has done fine. 

but no one has made given any negative feedback on huskee/speeco splitter so far. same for northern, iron&oak and other high dollar brands. 



Shipper50 said:


> I just bought the 22 ton Huskee with the 6.5 briggs. I got mine at a TSC store where I drove about 50 miles to buy it. The guy there gave me a 10% off coupon good for one item. I saved $99.95 and it came with both kinds of oil. They were really nice also.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 046,
> 
> ...


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jan 24, 2007)

Why always the negativity on Harbor Freight?
I got one but haven't used it much yet.
It has a 30 ton ram, 9 hp Subaru Robin engine and a sturdy beam. 
It seems well enough built to me, and it was $1000.
I guess time will tell.


----------



## GlennG (Jan 24, 2007)

northern hydraulics 37 ton vertical horizontal. $1900 It also has a 4 way wedge and will go thru "anything". It was $1000 over my buget when I bought it but I`m making my money back renting it to trusted customers(the ones that have common sense) for $100 a weekend. 7 more rentals and its free to me. I take the 4 way off for rentals so the machine does not work hard. I have a contract they must sign that covers damage and I give them saftey instruction also. Sofar so good. After the unit is paid for i WILL NOT RENT IT. The machine is way more masive than the pic. Honda engine started first pull out of the box . I think its awesome.

Glenn


----------



## MALogger (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a timberwolf TW-5. It has a log lift for big chunks and a hydraulically adjustable 4-way wedge. I have been very happy with it. The timberwolfs are expensive but I feel the quality you get is well worth the price.
Now I just need to find an inexpensive conveyor! They have models less expensive than the model I bought but am sure they still have the quality workmanship mine has. With proper maintenance it should outlast me!


----------



## 046 (Jan 24, 2007)

excellent splitter! northern 37 ton was the unit I was going to get until after factoring shipping. cost to my door was $2,300 VS driving 45 miles to TSC and picking up for $1,500 for 35 ton 12.5 hp 6in ram. 

much rather have northern's four way wedge and larger tires. but for $800 difference, went with huskee 35 ton for $1,500. since I was actually headed for $900 22ton first. could not see paying $2,300. 

no clue about harbor freight splitters, other than seeing a number of negative feedback posts. rams failing if I remember correctly...



GlennG said:


> northern hydraulics 37 ton vertical horizontal. $1900 It also has a 4 way wedge and will go thru "anything". It was $1000 over my buget when I bought it but I`m making my money back renting it to trusted customers(the ones that have common sense) for $100 a weekend. 7 more rentals and its free to me. I take the 4 way off for rentals so the machine does not work hard. I have a contract they must sign that covers damage and I give them saftey instruction also. Sofar so good. After the unit is paid for i WILL NOT RENT IT. The machine is way more masive than the pic. Honda engine started first pull out of the box . I think its awesome.
> 
> Glenn


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 24, 2007)

GlennG,

That looks like a bc935 back there in your pic. Do you happen to need any chipper knives? If so, pmail me.


----------



## mga (Jan 25, 2007)

danp76 said:


> Hello, I'm looking to purchase a durable log splitter that can handle tough knotty wood. I live in New Hampshire, and split all hardwood for firewood. What size/brands would you recommend?



you forgot to mention how much you're willing to spend on one.

like anything else, the price spectrum is wide.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 25, 2007)

If you can afford it I would say go with a Timber Wolf or an American. I would also try to get it with a log lift and a table great. I know people who put hundredes of cords through these machines and have had no problams with them.


----------



## 046 (Jan 25, 2007)

JohnH, who wouldn't want a super nice timberwolf with lift? 

guess it really goes back to how much $$ you have to spent and how much production you plan on putting out...


----------



## liberty (Jan 26, 2007)

*What about Swisher splitters*

I just purchased a 37 ton 12.5hp swisher splitter for $1250 on clearance from Lowes. It has a 16gpm 2 stage haldex pump, 12.5 hp BS I/C engine with a 5" ram and 6" beam. How do these units hold up?


----------



## 26newtreeguy (Jan 26, 2007)

*I got Iron oak*

I love this machine it has 9hp Honda engine starts first pull. It 22tn vertical/horizontal I bought it for about $2350. in dec05. They thing that I like about it is cycle time. Most spliter have about 15-17 second cycle time. The Iron Oak that he has 8 second cycle time. So it make it about twice as fast as the other ones. You got to think how much time you want to spend spliting. I know up NH you can get about $200 to $250 cord seasoned. So you just have to splint about 12cords to pay for it. Well my next split up grade well be timberwolf 5 or bigger.


----------



## Hoosierheater (Jan 26, 2007)

*Swisher splitters*

I bought the 22 ton Swisher with the B&S 6 hp Quantum engine several years ago and love it. I really like the ability to release the hydraulic pump when starting the engine, especially in this cold weather. This unit has never wavered in the three years I have used it. I hope that yours is as trouble free as mine has been. Excellent choice IMHO.


----------



## michael j (Jan 29, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> A friend and I have split about 17 cords in the last two years with a Huskee. I think it is a 34 ton or something like that. It has worked flawlessly and we have not had anything it would not split. It works vertically or horizontally. If I was in the market, I would give it serious consideration.



I've got a Huskee 35 ton I bought at TSC about 5 years ago. It's a tough one. It's split everything from narly twisted cottonwood and elm to oak. I venture to guess between my neighbors and I , it's split 50 or 60 cords. There's 50 cut and waitin' for it now.

Mike


----------



## drmax (Jun 12, 2007)

046 said:


> that depends upon how much $$ you want to spend....
> 
> there's already been several threads on this very same topic. you may want to do a search.
> 
> ...


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 12, 2007)

I've been using my Harbor Freight 30 ton splitter for a bit now, processing a grapple load of logs. I've had a problem with intermittent leaking of at the exterior ram seal. It leaked a fair amount and then stops. Harbor Freight said there's a 2 year warranty on that part and is sending me a new cylinder. In the meanwhile I am using the splitter as much as I can in my spare time. It might be my imagination, but I don't think it leaks quite as much as it did-I have a pan underneath to catch it.

I've been using it only in the horizontal direction. There's a bit of hunching over involved, but that's probably true for a lot of them. I use the tire to set a big log on before I pull it up onto the I beam. The splits bounce off the tire too on their way down, so I wouldn't get any fenders! I plan on using it in the vertical direction for the really big rounds.

I've only been running the Robin engine at half speed since I'm working alone, am not that fast, and it gives me time to pick up another piece while the ram is retracting. It's split everything like that so far except for a couple of pieces, and for them I turned up the rpm's.

The Robin engine is a dream so far. It has an adjustable throttle, as I indicated, and with its automatic compression release is very easy to start (9 hp). It is the easiest small engine to start I've ever had-one easy pull each time. You can go to the Robin web site and get the specs. It has a chain driven overhead cam. It is also pretty quiet.

So far I've moved it back and forth from the garage every time I use it. I use the Harbor Freight trailer dolly with the inflateable tires ($40?) to move it around. I put the dolly wheels on some car ramps I have and the whole thing is level.

There's no dipstick for the hydraulic fluid, but it adds easily with an angled inlet. I filled it til it overflowed, which wasn't that great since it dribbled oil out the breather fitting (into the previously-mentioned pan) when the cylinder was retracted.


----------



## 046 (Jun 12, 2007)

this is purely based upon seeing a number of posts mentioning leakage issues with harbor freight splitters and other issues with MTD units. there's also been a number of folks standing up for MTD splitters. 

look at post above... velvetft seems to be having leakage issues with a harbor freight splitter  

vs you never see any negative feedback for iron & oak, speeco, northern tools. 

a year ago... I was in the exact same situation, doing research on which one to purchase. 

at times there's loads of BS flying, but never will you see folks posting positive information about any gear they didn't like. 

sooo.. I took everyone's advice and purchased a speeco 35 ton splitter. excellent machine! end up paying $1,500. would had sprung for nothern tools 37 ton unit if it was same price ($2350 w/shipping)

the person that got the 37ton at lowes for $1250 got a real steal!!!



drmax; said:


> Why do you say stay away from harbor freight splitters? Any personal experience with them? I'm looking for one and don't know anything about them, other than reading in this forum. I know robin engines are really good.
> Thx for any info.


----------



## drmax (Jun 13, 2007)

*thx for the info...*

I "think" I'll end up with something that has the honda motor. My local TSC has a used 27 ton huskey for 1079 with honda engine. it is under a year old. no other info available on this unit. I will probably steer clear from this. My local lowes has the troy bilt 27 ton for 1200.
I will not burn wood as primary source of heat. What I have is the "HUGE" pile of logs behind my new house (lots of poplar and beech) which I need to get cut and split. I would imagine this will last 4 yrs. I need something reliable but don't plan on making a business with it. Thx, Greg


----------



## drmax (Jun 13, 2007)

VelvetFoot said:


> I've been using my Harbor Freight 30 ton splitter for a bit now, processing a grapple load of logs. I've had a problem with intermittent leaking of at the exterior ram seal. It leaked a fair amount and then stops. Harbor Freight said there's a 2 year warranty on that part and is sending me a new cylinder. In the meanwhile I am using the splitter as much as I can in my spare time. It might be my imagination, but I don't think it leaks quite as much as it did-I have a pan underneath to catch it.
> 
> I've been using it only in the horizontal direction. There's a bit of hunching over involved, but that's probably true for a lot of them. I use the tire to set a big log on before I pull it up onto the I beam. The splits bounce off the tire too on their way down, so I wouldn't get any fenders! I plan on using it in the vertical direction for the really big rounds.
> 
> ...



pretty good for the price. i would imagine with the larger pump, it is pretty quick, as far as seconds are concerned. if there are problems with leaking cyclinders, you'd think they'd resolve the problem. are they a known brand cyclinder or a no name?
also, what size is the ball hitch?
thx, Greg


----------



## 046 (Jun 13, 2007)

much safer to go with huskee splitter, which is made by speeco. 

there's been negative posts about troy bilt, newer models made by MTD. there's also excellent reviews of older troy bilt pre-MTD. 

have not seen any negative comments posted on huskee splitters. 
even the smallest speeco/huskee has gotten excellent reviews for being able to bust thru anything thrown at it. 

again... biggest complaint I have with speeco splitters is instability when towing at highway speeds. if you've got to tow splitter to wood site. it can be a royal pita towing on highways. 

also pumps are somewhat exposed when towing over ruff terrain on speeco splitters. 



drmax; said:


> I "think" I'll end up with something that has the honda motor. My local TSC has a used 27 ton huskey for 1079 with honda engine. it is under a year old. no other info available on this unit. I will probably steer clear from this. My local lowes has the troy bilt 27 ton for 1200.
> I will not burn wood as primary source of heat. What I have is the "HUGE" pile of logs behind my new house (lots of poplar and beech) which I need to get cut and split. I would imagine this will last 4 yrs. I need something reliable but don't plan on making a business with it. Thx, Greg


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 13, 2007)

I did not look closely, but I did not see a name on the cylinder, although one end is obscured by the log extractor. The pump is by Haldex. I think the hitch is 1 7/8 but I'm not sure.


----------



## drmax (Jun 13, 2007)

046 said:


> much safer to go with huskee splitter, which is made by speeco.
> 
> there's been negative posts about troy bilt, newer models made by MTD. there's also excellent reviews of older troy bilt pre-MTD.
> 
> ...



thank you for the advice. i'll lean toward the huskee. thx, greg


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 14, 2007)

I stand corrected. The manual says this:

"Note: The hitch will accept 2 inch hitch balls."


----------



## Ductape (Jun 14, 2007)

I've now got five or six seasons of firewood through my MTD i bought at the Depot. Bought it during a 10% off sale for about $1200, if my memory serves me correctly. It has absolutely split everything i've thrown at it, including some big, knotty elm. Granted..... side by side there would be no comparison between the MTD and a Timberwolf. If money is no object, or you are selling firewood, get a high end splitter like a Timberwolf.

I've used one of the mechanical splitters.... wow was it fast. The wedge was more like an axe head, and would actually slice through most knots. And since the flywheels do all the work, you can split wood for nearly a month before you put gas in it !! But..... i'd never let a kid use one. Once you engage the ram.... its making it's cycle, no ifs, ands, or buts. If anything like fingers get in the way .... there was no stopping it.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jun 14, 2007)

I've used one of the mechanical splitters.... wow was it fast. The wedge was more like an axe head, and would actually slice through most knots. And since the flywheels do all the work, you can split wood for nearly a month before you put gas in it !! But..... i'd never let a kid use one. Once you engage the ram.... its making it's cycle, no ifs, ands, or buts. If anything like fingers get in the way .... there was no stopping it.[/QUOTE]

I have a flywheel splitter. I can stop my splitter midway through the stroke you just push down on the handle. You are right though I would never let a young kid use it. 

Scott


----------



## 046 (Jun 14, 2007)

that flywheel splitter looks scary! 

little margin for error. one wrong move and you've had it. 

even if you could push a knob and stop the stroke. very difficult to react fast enough to stop something from getting chopped off. 

we're now going from one extreme of too slow to too fast. seems folks with a 22gpm pump mated to a 5in ram is the ticket. 

my 37ton with 6in ram would be better off w/5in ram. pump is rated at 16gpm, but is moving 22gpm to achieve 15 second cycle times. no lack of power that's for sure! I've split 4+ feet rounds with no problems. about killed me getting round into position to split.

I'd trade less ram tonnage for faster cycle times in a heartbeat.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jun 14, 2007)

Really when you see them work in person they are not that scary. I thought the same thing before I had mine. 2 seconds going down is without a log on it. It slows a bit with a log. Mine doesn;t have the knob I wouldn;t like that either. I have a handle and keep my hand on it. It's really not bad. I have a hydraulic splitter also. I use it to bust the big rounds into quarters then I use the fast splitter. It works very well.

Scott


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 15, 2007)

On that Huskee, is it really a 6" ram? The TSC web site seems to indicate it's 5":
http://tractorsupply.com/detail.asp?pcID=5&paID=1037&sonID=778&page=1&productID=29457


----------



## Ductape (Jun 15, 2007)

A couple pics of my new splitter mod. Last year i had bolted a piece of half inch plywood to one of the log holders on the side of the beam. I finally got around to making the shelf out of steel. It works like a dream! Its plenty sturdy enough for me to sit on and take a break if i want.


----------



## Ductape (Jun 15, 2007)

A couple pics of it in use. I'll post an old pic with my wood test piece for comparison. I made it so the splitter can still be used vertically if wanted.... though i never run it that way. To get my big stuff on it, my FIL sets them on the splitter with his bobcat. He loves any excuse to fire that thing up ! Occaisionally he is not around, in which case i improvise.


----------



## Ductape (Jun 15, 2007)

It goes through rock maple like butter.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 15, 2007)

That shelf is very nice.
There was a fellow selling them on eBay, but they were more like a cradle rather than a shelf.
I wasn't sure about it because it has to be unbolted, I think, when going vertical. Turns out I'm doing most splitting horizontally, so it'd be real useful to have a piece "on deck" and not have to bend over to pick it up.


----------



## Ductape (Jun 15, 2007)

Exactly what its there for. I seem to end up with a fair amount of big stuff. I have some spoiled friends who give me that stuff because its too big for them to mess with. No problem...... i'll take it ! Even for small pieces.... its nice to be able to keep the piece in front of you so you are not spending half your time and all of your back bending over and picking the wood up off the ground.


----------



## 046 (Jun 16, 2007)

I do so much big rounds, couldn't operate without vertical mode. 

seldom use horizontal mode, too much effort to pick up log to load on splitter. much easier to roll log on ground level into vertical splitter widge. vs having to life all logs up to horizontal position.

if you have a hyd lift, that'd be the ticket!



Ductape; said:


> Exactly what its there for. I seem to end up with a fair amount of big stuff. I have some spoiled friends who give me that stuff because its too big for them to mess with. No problem...... i'll take it ! Even for small pieces.... its nice to be able to keep the piece in front of you so you are not spending half your time and all of your back bending over and picking the wood up off the ground.


----------



## 400tx (Jun 27, 2010)

*Timber Wolf*

06/27/2010

O.k. here is my 2 cents worth on wood splitter. And if you are Married you better talk to your wife first.
Like I did when I took her out for dinner and we talk about it for 5 minutes. Boy was I wrong, she came unglue and we were talking divorce.

This is what I have. Timber Wolf TW6 with a hydraulic lift and the six way wedge cost $9500.00 NEW.
Used it on a Spruce tree 40 inches across x 110 feet long. The TW6 did an outstanding job, it out worked both of us and the only time I got the round stuck is when I hit a knot the size of my neck and that happen 
a couple of times. 
We learn will fast on how to get rounds unstuck and that is to used a strap and wrap it around the round and the ram and pull it back.

Now the Cons. 
1.The hydraulic lift lines need to be rerouted against the frame instead of just hanging out there waiting for a peace of wood to fall and break the fitting.
2. Needs a heat shield between the engine and operator, During the summer months it will cook you royally.
3. Changing the engine oil. Better have a couple of oil pans and a lot of paper towels, it is a big mess.

Things I will be adding.
1. A heat shield.
2. Work lights.

If you have any question or live in the Seattle WA area feel free to ask [email protected]


----------



## giXXer (Jun 28, 2010)

liberty said:


> I just purchased a 37 ton 12.5hp swisher splitter for $1250 on clearance from Lowes. It has a 16gpm 2 stage haldex pump, 12.5 hp BS I/C engine with a 5" ram and 6" beam. How do these units hold up?



I believe we have the same splitter. Mine (as I can recall) is labeled a 34 ton, but has the exact same engine, pump, and ram.

It's been a good splitter. Tons of power (I believe the 37 or even a more believable 34 tons is a little inflated by our manufacturer, but still a powerful splitter) and haven't found anything that it won't split if the wood is read right. Seems to be well built too.

I had a hose burst on me after about 6 hours of splitting. Come to find out there is supposed to be a rubber grommet around the sharp steel where a hydraulic hose passes through the splitter platform. When I removed the damaged hose I found the grommet zip-tied to the top of the pump, which you can't see. The cylinder and detent valve also started leaking after about 10-15 cords. I don't believe the components used are as high of quality as a iron and oak or a timberwolf. Some of "you get what you pay for" is certainly true, but we still got a pretty good "bang for the buck" splitter.

At $1250 you certainly got a deal. It is approximately a $2,000 splitter. I bought mine for $1500, but it was a barely used demo that I took a chance on. Even when I bought it my plan was/is to someday own a Super Splitter and the Swisher will be set-up in vertical mode for the occasional huge chunks.


----------



## osujake (Jun 28, 2010)

Swisher 22 ton with 6.5 hp briggs splits the toughest elm.


----------



## CharlieG (Jun 28, 2010)

Iron and Oak 30 Ton horizontal only-my preference. Honda engine. Paid for itself in the first year---remind wifey about that!


----------



## splitter77 (Aug 30, 2010)

CharlieG said:


> Iron and Oak 30 Ton horizontal only-my preference. Honda engine. Paid for itself in the first year---remind wifey about that!



Just out of curiosity how did the price you pay compare to here: Iron & Oak Log Splitters


----------



## kgreer (Aug 31, 2010)

046 said:


> much safer to go with huskee splitter, which is made by speeco.
> 
> there's been negative posts about troy bilt, newer models made by MTD. there's also excellent reviews of older troy bilt pre-MTD.
> 
> ...



Most of our new 2010 model designs have horizontal shaft engines, putting the pump out of reach of any stumps, rocks or other obstacles you may inadvertently tow it over on the farm.

Kevin @ speeco


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm amazed at what guys are paying for splitters.. Home Depot wants $2000 for a 20 "SURGE MASTER!!!!" All the good ones around here that I've see are breaking the $3K mark and they're not even over 30 Ton.. I mean I have $1200 into my rebuild and the damm things doesn't even run yet and I had and am re-using alot of parts. Your hard pressed to find a new decent tractor driven splitter here for under $1500.


----------



## ptabaka (Sep 2, 2010)

*splitters*

are you sure 30 tons .my tw6 18 hp is i think 28 tons so i dont know


----------



## drmax (Sep 2, 2010)

*huskey 28 ton*

1500 out the door, TSC. the pump is direct drive to the honda engine. it is a great machine and would HIGHLY recommend. (last year, franklin IN)
I research the crap out of this, and would do again. whatever it is you can physcially roll into it, it WILL pop.


----------



## eric_271 (Sep 2, 2010)

danp76 said:


> I have found that some of the vertical/horizontal splitters seem to have poor accessability in the horizontal mode. It seems that the tires/axle reduce accessability to the splitting bed while positioned in the horizontal mode. Are all of them like this??



No, Split Ez gives ya plenty of room with out bumping into anything.


----------



## eric_271 (Sep 2, 2010)

046 said:


> this is purely based upon seeing a number of posts mentioning leakage issues with harbor freight splitters and other issues with MTD units. there's also been a number of folks standing up for MTD splitters.
> 
> look at post above... velvetft seems to be having leakage issues with a harbor freight splitter




The variation's in cylinders can be as great as the variation's in choice of engines to use on a splitter. There's anything from low end to high end and everything in between on cylinders.

I'm sure there are some of all used and more often than not reflected in the manufacturer's price of the splitter. A cylinder with cheap internals more often than not will fail before one with more expensive internals.


----------



## mfox (Sep 2, 2010)

Purchased a Huskee / Speeco 22 ton from TSC a few weeks ago. Can't speak of the durability yet, once i broke it in with 4-5 tanks of fuel, I gave it the test with some nasty 24" elm with 3 seperate trunks coming out the top. The 22 ton unit is plenty powerful enough for anything I will ever split. I tried to justify to myself the extra $ for the 27 ton because it had a Honda engine. In the end I decided how many replacement Briggs I could buy for the price difference. Then after my purchase while thumbing through Northern Tool catalog, the honda "GC" motor on the 27 ton unit is actually a resedential grade engine, not the normal "red" industrial engines anyway.


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 6, 2010)

kgreer said:


> Most of our new 2010 model designs have horizontal shaft engines, putting the pump out of reach of any stumps, rocks or other obstacles you may inadvertently tow it over on the farm.
> 
> Kevin @ speeco



I would think the horizontal shaft would be a plus.. We pull our speeco in to the woods behind the ATV and load a trailer as we split. Always thought if the engine were to go out, I'd change it around but this thing is so well built I don't see me ever making any changes.


----------

